# IVF (Egg share) & PCOS



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I had my 1st appointment at CRM for an Egg share programme.

The Dr mentioned there & then that a short protocol would be needed & I didnt really know too much about what that meant at the time. Clinic called the other day & my AMH levels are 49.27 which she said was high..   is this going to be TOO high? Will it affect my success rate?

From what I can gather from the internet is this due to my PCOS & is that why I will probably be on a short protocol? I am yet to come accross anyone with AMH levels this high so I am slightly concerned.

Be really grateful for any advice..


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, my amh levels are 35 and the nurse said thats a good level for egg sharing but they will moniter me to try and prevent ohss, im doing short protocol aswell but thats just coz thats what the clinic does as its easier and less drugs x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi gonefishing,

I too have PCOS and my AMH was 59.6, it will not effect yor success rate in the slightest.  Its good that they are putting you on the short protocol, the biggest risk for you having a high AMH is from getting OHSS (I have had it twice) so you need to discuss these concerns with your clinc and make sure they give you a low dosage of drugs and moniter you with scans very carefully, ideally every day.  They should also be taking your oestrogen bloods regularly as this can give them an indication as to whether you are high risk for OHSS, if you are they can give you a drug called "cabergoline" which reduces your risk of getting it.

Let me know if I can help any further, good luck  

Minkey x


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I am not egg sharing but looked into it just in case my PCT chose not to fund my ivf (fortunately they now have!). I too suffer with PCOS but have never been told my AMH, I guess it will be excessive anyway! The last correspondence from my consultant to the GP stated that I was being put on a short protocol and the lowest dosages, "Gonal-F 150i.u for 3 days, decreasing to 112i.u for the rest of the stimulation". I am so worried about OHSS as I know if it's severe it can cause lasting damage. I think as Minky said I will push for them to monitor me really closely although this will reap havoc with my work pattern and I'm not telling them about the treatment!! Too much gossip...

Good luck ladies! x


----------



## MrsJx (May 29, 2012)

hi, i have just been accepted for egg share and i have PCOS my AMH level was 105.62 they have accepted me but advise there will be a high risk of OSHH. i am just waiting for my screening tests results to come back within next 2 weeks and then we can start. we have had all the other relevent tests and all came back fine.


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks ladies..

this does slightly worry me tho incase I am on a too low dosage & i get hardly any eggs! sorry if this sounds stupid but this is all new to me to be honest!! xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Of course it doesn't sound stupid. I asked the consultant this and he explained that should this be the case (very few follicles) they will up the meds. He explained that the monitoring scans during stims will determine whether this is necessary. It's easier to increase than decrease especially when you are risk of OHSS, so you shouldn't worry about that! At least not by what he explained anyway, as I'm sure you clinic will do exactly the same!


----------

